# GS SBGA441 - aka Black Snowflake



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

So here comes something special - a limited edition of mere 38 pieces for the Japanese retailer oomiya. Watches will be released on Feb 27 only to their Wakayama boutique. As far as I know all or most of them reserved already.

40mm, dark grey dial with golden seconds and power reserve hands.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

wow that's an incredible watch


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

In a 44GS case?! Are you kidding me right now. I'm broke!


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Let's kidnap the Seiko CEO and only release him when this beauty comes unlimited into the regular collection.


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

Very nice, but unobtanium in the amount released. Though I think I prefer last year's Ginza LE more, both in dial texture and furniture color.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Hmm, I'm crossing my legs for the gold PM "Yellow Snow(flake)"


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

O . said:


> Very nice, but unobtanium in the amount released. Though I think I prefer last year's Ginza LE more, both in dial texture and furniture color.


Yep, earthy green colours in last year's Ginza LE were also great. But these two are so different that I can't say which one I prefer.

+ there were only 3 or 4 remaining today to be reserved...


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

bibbibart said:


> Yep, earthy green colours in last year's Ginza LE were also great. But these two are so different that I can't say which one I prefer.


I think you're referring to the 2019 edition? (Also a beauty, for sure).









I was referring to the 2020 edition, with black dial. The red gold accents and red PR are killer.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Like with my Four Season, not a fan of the caseback on this, but at least they're consistent.


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

O . said:


> I think you're referring to the 2019 edition? (Also a beauty, for sure).
> 
> Right so - my bad - I thought about 2019.


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

One more photo from social media...


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

The dial is just amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

kritameth said:


> Like with my Four Season, not a fan of the caseback on this, but at least they're consistent.


I really wish they'd stop doing that on their LE and SE releases. The golden emblem on a solid case back is great, but the lion on sapphire is at odds with the "display" part of the case back. Even though the movements are only machine finished, they're nicely done, and I wish I could see more of them.


----------



## pog-101 (Jan 29, 2020)

bibbibart said:


> So here comes something special - a limited edition of mere 38 pieces for the Japanese retailer oomiya. Watches will be released on Feb 27 only to their Wakayama boutique. As far as I know all or most of them reserved already.
> 
> 40mm, dark grey dial with golden seconds and power reserve hands.


XXX rated watch ****.....drooling


----------



## pog-101 (Jan 29, 2020)

Sorry: didn't know editor frowns on the word "watch p o r n .
And thanks for sharing...awesome looking piece.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

bibbibart said:


> One more photo from social media...


Grand Seiko needs to do some serious work on their product renders, or get the actual watch outside in some sunlight and then take some pictures.
Based on the renders, i'm in the "meh" camp. The one in the sunlight with red shoelaces in the background is a much better presentation already.
Now do some more exciting (i.e. not straight from the top) angles and play with some light and GS doesn't really need more marketing but a bigger production facility.


----------



## Seilu (Apr 8, 2013)

munichblue said:


> Let's kidnap the Seiko CEO and only release him when this beauty comes unlimited into the regular collection.


i will assist in this noble cause


----------



## ltmx (Feb 2, 2017)

That is a thing of beauty!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm on the fence. I like the case and size. Not sure if this color dial is a winner. Too dark, too..... I don't know. It's not special.


----------



## roundriverwilderness (Jan 11, 2021)

Holy smokes! What a stunner! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)

I’m in the minority, it looks like asphalt to me


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

that's a stunner all right, looks like black crepe paper. Needs a better nickname tho, how about the 'unavailable'


----------



## Crisker (Oct 25, 2018)

sea_urchin said:


> that's a stunner all right, looks like black crepe paper. Needs a better nickname tho, how about the 'unavailable'


Yes, it looks like black crepe paper.

I'm a huge GS and Snowflake fan but this rendition of "dirty Tokyo snow" does nothing for me. Hard pass.


----------



## Stmck94 (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow


----------



## uncle6 (Sep 25, 2015)

I think the theme is Charcoal. Wakayama is known for their charcoal, and is often used to purify drinking water. This watch being exclusive in Wakayama I can see where GS draw inspiration from.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

Black Ice 😉


----------



## niverno (Sep 5, 2018)

wow!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Needs a screaming chicken on the dial.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Limited Edition...
Why does Seiko hold its customers in such contempt?


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I wanna hear the complete BS story behind it...and how the snow behind the studio is black


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm waiting for it to be nicknamed "Coal" and then all the "snowflakes" of the world to cancel owners of this watch for owning something that resembles a climate threat.....

Which will then make them attainable for us!!!

The backstory will be something like....its an homage to the material that produced energy for the world.....

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

Well, the requested „BS” story is that the dial resembles snow in the dark and the golden needles the light of the moon. 

Maybe for many it’ll still be a better BS than the one about long waiting lists, top-tier clients and questions about how much money one has spent in a boutique. 

Anyway, it’s sufficient if this artistic vision talks to 38 people...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Even for a GS that is a beautiful watch.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Absolutely incredible. One of my biggest hesitation with the snowflake is lack of contrast. This would addressed all of my reservations if its obtainable.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I hereby dub thee the Anthracite dial. Inspired by the Binchō-tan burned at the Yakitori grills that the GS artisans go after work. The yellow second hand represent bamboo skewers of chicken that have been consumed with copious amounts of beer. 

Also, climate change is real. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSNewbie (Oct 22, 2020)

I personally find it a complete visual failure.
The black dial cannot entice me. The rest is standard.
So I am at a loss why the watch is so liked here.
Well, who likes it ...


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

Man that things torgeous. I almost wonder if the black is more versatile than the original


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

Looks fantastic. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lugan (Nov 12, 2019)

imaCoolRobot said:


> I wanna hear the complete BS story behind it...and how the snow behind the studio is black


The asphalt in the parking lot out back is black, and having exhausted all natural features in Japan to wax poetic about the dial theme, they just went with that. Maybe we'll hear about how they use special asphalt there. Anyway, I like it a lot, and as usual will ignore the fluffy marketing BS.


----------



## SpringDriven (Sep 7, 2007)

I would buy now, take my money.

P.S. please consider using rose gold and titanium. Thank you.


----------



## n3hee (Dec 7, 2019)

WhiskeyTengu said:


> Black Ice 😉


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

A 44GS snowflake?? Wh-wh-wh-whaaaa??!


----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)

i think it looks the business, shame about it being v limited... If Seiko released that world wide I reckon it would be a big seller.


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

bam49 said:


> i think it looks the business, shame about it being v limited... If Seiko released that world wide I reckon it would be a big seller.


Like for me this 1mm down from the Snowflake makes important difference. + the dark dial will make it look smaller on the wrist. I would immediately queue the boutique.


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

In case anyone is interested, here's a link to a translated version of the product page at Oomiya's web site.

The reference is SBGA441 and the list price is 660,000 Yen, which converts to about $6,200 USD.

As @bibbibart alluded to in a previous post, the official explanation of the concept is as follows:

"The delicate texture of the snow scene on the snow-white dial is retained, but the dark gray finish is applied to express the dark night in the snow ... [while] the golden GS logo and second hand on the dial express the moon shining brightly in the dark night and the ray of moonlight that shines into the snow field."​
A Japanese watch site called Gressive has some additional info on this translated page.


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

Could you pls check the link - it’s probably not working correctly. Thx!


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

Oh man. 44GS case is really nice. Not a fan of the "black snow" dial though.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah I’m coming down on the “no” side of the fence. Dirty snow is not a good look. Charcoal. Asphalt. No.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Lugan said:


> The asphalt in the parking lot out back is black, and having exhausted all natural features in Japan to wax poetic about the dial theme, they just went with that. Maybe we'll hear about how they use special asphalt there. Anyway, I like it a lot, and as usual will ignore the fluffy marketing BS.


As with master sushi chefs, the workers that lay the asphalt must apprentice for a decade under a guild-approved paver before they're allowed to shovel the molten blacktop.

I'm a big GS fan and am poised to purchase another watch from the brand but their marketing fluff, particularly for watches with a nature theme, reads like undergraduate work.

As a former resident of NYC, the black snow theme made me think if this:


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

To @bibbibart apologies for the broken links. They work for me, but maybe it's something to do with Google translate? Here are direct links to the sites in question...

Product listing at Oomiya: グランドセイコー、 oomiya 和歌山本店オリジナルモデル - SBGA441：oomiyaオフィシャルサイト｜正規販売店オオミヤ

Product info at Gressive: グランドセイコー(GRAND SEIKO) グランドセイコーからoomiya 和歌山本店オリジナルモデルが登場 | ブランド腕時計の正規販売店紹介サイトGressive/グレッシブ

Hopefully those work for you!



bibbibart said:


> Could you pls check the link - it's probably not working correctly. Thx!


----------



## Gazdaki (Dec 20, 2020)

sea_urchin said:


> that's a stunner all right, looks like black crepe paper. Needs a better nickname tho, how about the 'unavailable'


LOL
I was thinking similar it does remind me of a backpack i bought from Japan Daypack V2 | rofmia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazdaki (Dec 20, 2020)

bibbibart said:


> Well, the requested „BS" story is that the dial resembles snow in the dark and the golden needles the light of the moon.
> 
> Maybe for many it'll still be a better BS than the one about long waiting lists, top-tier clients and questions about how much money one has spent in a boutique.
> 
> Anyway, it's sufficient if this artistic vision talks to 38 people...


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazdaki (Dec 20, 2020)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> View attachment 15731050




put joke a side i love the dial...and woudn't say bad marketing just in a line with japanese way...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

Very nice watch. That dial...


----------



## Gazdaki (Dec 20, 2020)

Yeah, very nice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kreative (Feb 14, 2021)

Is that also titanium? Also beautiful with the gold accents. I also wish they would stop putting their logo on the back. Blocks the whole movement


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

kreative said:


> Is that also titanium? Also beautiful with the gold accents. I also wish they would stop putting their logo on the back. Blocks the whole movement


Steel.


----------



## nanoc (Aug 5, 2018)

whyyyyy why can´t we have a white dial with the 44GS case (and spring drive?). If said dial were to be snowflake... with the hands in mirror polish and blued seconds hand... that would be the perfect GS!


----------

